# Where can I get Revolution...



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Without needing a vet perscription?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.abconlinepharmacy.com/ns/customer/product2359-c-p1


I'm sure there are others, this was just a quick internet search.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you. I'm hoping others will chime in with companies they've actually used and can recommend. What are you using for flea/tick and heartworm?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I've used Pets Megastore in Australia for years and have been happy with them.
http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I use ivermec for about $45 a bottle (give or take, lasts more than a year for all dogs). 

Flea/tick I use frontline or frontline plus
I've used xfleas.com there also used to be someone on ebay I had a vet I bought from for years, looks like they took their store down, so waiting to hear back from them.


I buy petcam (generic metacam) from here:
http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/pet-care/pet-care.html


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BluewolfThank you. I'm hoping others will chime in with companies they've actually used and can recommend. What are you using for flea/tick and heartworm?


I've also used Pets Megastore for miscellaneous products.
I use the PET SHED for a lot of items but have never used it for Revolution.
http://www.petshed.com/products/category347.asp


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok, emailed back. They used to have an ebay store but closed it. I've gotten it from them for years now:

http://www.deadfleaz.com/index.html

They carry revolution, frontline, etc


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

We buy from this one and it is cheaper than Ninhars.
http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/product.php?productid=16182&cat=252&page=1


----------

